# Seit Installation von IE 6 SP2 werde ich immer nach login zum router gefragt



## the snake II (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze eigentlich Netscape doch bei der Installation von Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 musste ich die neuste Version des Internet Explorer (Version: 6.0.2800.1106) installieren.
Das hab ich gemacht.
Seit der installation des neuen IEs muss ich mich bei jedem zugriff aufs Internet in den Router einloggen (Netzwerkkennwort eingeben). Also auch bei ICQ, Steam etc. ( was bei jedem Start von Windows passiert)
Das wäre teorethisch nicht so schlimm, denn man könnte ja "Kennwort speichern" aktivieren, aber bei unserem Router kann man keinen Username angeben, so kann der IE das nicht speichern. Also jedes Mal Kennwort (aus Sicherheitsgründen ziemlich lang) eingeben.

Weiß jemand, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?


----------

